# Need an 8.0  bootonly .img file - ideas? OR: iso to img ?



## yvonney (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, hoping to get a bootable bootonly iso onto a 64 mef flash stick! hehehe

well, I do not like unetbootin for this and I have tried a dd though of course that doesn't work when done from linux machine I think.

So, I have only a working linux system.

I know there is a 7.1 bootonly .img files someone kindly made.

I need an 8.0 bootonly .img file.
And, as I don't have a working freeBSD system my options are limitied.

Currently I'm sitting here with a unetbootin version of the bootonly 8.0 iso on the 64 meg flash stick.

it's just sitting there with


```
/ubnkern initrd=/ubninit
```

anyone know what to put next
OR there's also what happens with unetbootin as well which leaves me at


```
invalid or corrupt kernel image.

boot:
```
Anyone know what to put at  boot:    ?


thanks!

I'm just sitting here trying things.

stuck.


----------



## yvonney (Jan 9, 2010)

Thinking I might be able to create a .img for the 8.0 bootonly.iso ON linux with the first couple of steps here.

http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/DiskImageCreation


----------

